# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Модуль (1425):Код не уникальный!

## saw41

Подскажите пожалуйста,установил релиз 187 УСН,теперь выдает такую ошибку-( СпрВидыВычетов.Записать();    
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Фо  ма.Модуль(1425)}: Код не уникальный!
Три раза полностью все переустановил,не помогло.Где искать причину?

----------

